# B Cell Lymphoma Treatment



## daveven (Oct 21, 2014)

If anyone is seeking new treatments for B Cell Lymphoma check out this link.

https://aureliusbio.com/t-cell-therapy-lymphoma-dogs/

In the process of having it done for our Logan.


----------

